# Timex/Seagull Automatic



## GongNong88 (Apr 8, 2016)

I got this watch on ebay for $35(used). It's a Timex with a Seagull movement. Beautiful watch,it keeps great time and it even has one nice feature that isn't on the Seagull version of this watch: a crew-down crown.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

a timex with a seagul movement ? um ???


----------



## GongNong88 (Apr 8, 2016)

Rotundus said:


> a timex with a seagul movement ? um ???





> Yep,it has a Seagull ST-25 movement. Here is another version of this watch with a black bezel


----------

